# February 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

*Whew! Well, last month's challenge will be a hard act to follow, but here goes... :biggrin1:

February is the shortest month of the year and a month when we celebrate Valentine's Day, Groundhog day and in the U.S., Presidents' Day. Here, and in many other provinces and states, it is also a cold, wintry month.*

*The challenge is to incorporate the following words into the photos you will post in this thread :*

*

Heart
Love
Red
Warm
Cold
Ice
Snow
Short
Time
Groundhog
President(s)
Leap
Violet (the birthflower or the color)
Amethyst (birthstone or the color)*

*
You may have the actual item(s) in the picture with your Havanese or you may have the word, written out somewhere. You can find a symbol that represents some of these words as well. Let your imagination take over! Be creative and tell us why you think a certain object or action or behavior captured alongside your furbaby represents what is on the above list. Make it fun!!* :whoo:

*Please keep posts in this thread limited to the subject. Thank you!!* :biggrin1:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Here is a photo I just took...when I saw the February challenge, I thought RED! 

Red sable, red fleece, the way I get red the face because I can't breathe because they are so cute!

Farah
WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Here is one of my favorites, my Daughter Kaylee with Rudy. The other is a picture of the puppies running around in their first snow fall.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Sisterly love.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Cute!!


----------



## CacheHavs

We are here waiting for the kick off for super bowl, and all the girls were settling in on dad.










Then BG decided to share a few intimate moments with her daddy She LOVES her Daddy


----------



## Missy

oye vey! Marj...and I thought my bosses were tough and trying to get me to be creative! You are slave driver! but an inspiring one! I will try.


----------



## danak

I do love you Olie, but the snoring is driving me crazy!

Itsy Bitsy Kyle


----------



## pjewel

Okay, I'll bite.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Geri! That look says it all!


----------



## pjewel

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Geri! That look says it all!


Bailey hates clothes.  . . . with a vengeance.


----------



## SMARTY

All of these pictures are just too cute.........


----------



## Lina

Oh my, I can already feel the love in all these pictures (yes, even in Bailey's pic ). Too cute everyone!


----------



## Julie

wow! what a great start to a new challenge! Your photos are great!

Great challenge Marj! I love what you come up with!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Julie. 

Farah, that photo is 'love', 'heart', 'red', 'warm' oh and a whole bunch of Feb. things! :whoo:

Dana, I'm LOL at poor Itsy and big brother Ollie, the snorer. ound: 

Heather, your hubby can't help but feel 'warm' with all those loving Havs all over him. What great pictures of him and BG!

Jennifer, 'love'. Yep. We can definitely see that with your dd and pup. Cute!

Geri! ound: ound: But Bailey, you are sooooooo cute !


----------



## kelrobin

Aaaaaw! Love these photos . . . so sweet! New puppies, snowbabies, and men and their havs . . .

Here's my contribution today (cheating . . . . from last summer):

Mom, let us in . . . it's HOT out here . . . look at Barrett panting!


----------



## Missy

I know I'm a little short, but my eyes are warm and my heart red hot. Can I have a treat?


----------



## LuvCicero

"Mom gives me a balloon each night about 30 minutes before bedtime. I go nuts tossing, bouncing and herding it all over the den. The next thing I know my tongue is hanging out and I am so tired I have to take my balloon to bed. Then I hear the special treat jar and run to my crate for night-night. I say a prayer that my balloon will still be on the bed in the morning for another good playtime while Mom has her coffee."


----------



## Sheri

Dale, does he not pop it? Or do you get stronger ones somehow? 

What a cute little balloon player!


----------



## LuvCicero

Sheri ~ Nope, he doesn't pop them. I try to get the bigger size and just not blow them up as large as I could to make them stronger. It is his favorite thing. He holds it where it's tied and shakes himself to death. Herds it all over the place. If it get hung in a corner he has learned to tap it with his foot to bounce it out into the floor again. It's the cutest thing to watch him. He is never left alone with it...but it tires him out and he sleeps like a baby after his workout. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Fantastic photos. I love them.


----------



## Kathy

Heather, LOVE that picture of your hubby getting "tongued", that was precious!


----------



## iluvhavs

*LOVE this thread!*

I thought January was a hard task. This month is brutal!! I'm thinking red, hearts, love..........

Rico and Lucy *LOVE* their *RED, HEARTs *on their food bowls, almost as much as they *LOVE* their food!!

*That flash is killing me, Mom!* See, RED eye!!









*Man, you know I like the long squiggles better than those polygon thingies!*









*I love these bowls!*


----------



## dschles

This one is from last year, so I'll try to get a new shot too. Scout is a dog after my own heart as this is about as close as he likes to get to the snow!


----------



## DAJsMom

Here's Dusty and Indie in their Cardinals red. Indie looks terrible in one topknot so we give her two and call her Barbie Dog. Her ponytails are red, but don't show up very well. That's DH with the two of them.


----------



## DAJsMom

That's a beautiful picture Farah.


----------



## pjewel

And today . . .


----------



## pjewel

Joelle,

Your babies look adorable as does your HH.


----------



## Redorr

*Note to My Little Lola*

Lola, I Love you with all my Heart, and I worry that after I had to shave your hair that you will never be Warm and always be Cold even though we live in Sunny CA where there is no Ice or Snow. Your hair is so Short, but it will grow back in no Time. Although right now I think you look kinda like a Groundhog, the President would be crazy about you if you were the First Puppy Leaping about the White House. Your skin shows through in spots light red, but as long as it isn't Violet I guess you are not getting sunburned. If you get cold I will buy you a Red sweater with Amethysts all over it!


----------



## CacheHavs

Kathy said:


> Heather, LOVE that picture of your hubby getting "tongued", that was precious!


Thank you Kathy.

I just noticed though that I had doubled that picture so I changed the last one to the picture where she was giving him a full face washing She is such a sweet girl


----------



## Colleen G

*Februrary Photo Challenge*

Muffin is playing in the snow. This being her 1st winter, she is loving it and plays until she can't move. This winter has been extremely snowy..


----------



## pjewel

Muffin is such a beauty. She has soulful eyes. Love her, snowballs and all.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

I love Muffin! She is another one that looks like my Jersey and Gery's Milo! I love that color! So cute. 

Farah


----------



## pjewel

Wyndward Havanese said:


> I love Muffin! She is another one that looks like my Jersey and Gery's Milo! I love that color! So cute.
> 
> Farah


Ah, so true. No wonder I love her.


----------



## marjrc

Anne, omg, I'm cracking up here!! ound: GREAT job in incorporating all of Feb's words into your story! :whoo: Lola is adorable, short hair or not. 

Rory, lucky you with the red, heart-themed bowls already! The red eye is the finishing touch. lol

See Scout? Look at Muffin. Playing in the snow is FUN!! :biggrin1:

Dusty and Indie are so pretty. Love the pic with their daddy. What a handsome trio.

Missy, your boys always deserve a treat! Cute!

Dale and Geri, I love your cartoon balloons. Fun! Cicero gets a balloon every evening? Lucky boy indeed. Ricky is afraid of balloons. ound:


----------



## Lina

Great pics everyone! And it's only day 2! 

I do need to comment on Muffin... she is beautiful but those snowballs! Wow!


----------



## Missy

muffin is stunning! Anne, what a sweet Ode to Lola!


----------



## CinnCinn

Anne - nicely done!


----------



## kelrobin

Colleen, Muffin looks hilarious . . . and so cute! I remember the snowball effect from last winter for us, but so far we haven't been able to make Hav snowballs yet. I do remember they are actually kind of hard to get off!

Love all these photos . . .


----------



## trueblue

Haha! Geri, your last pic made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Brady's mom

Here is Brady and his little girlfriend who he just loves! Well, Dugan loves her now too. I think I will have to take the boys out to pick out a valentines day gift for her.


----------



## ama0722

Awww Love is in the air on the forum already! Belle, Dora, and Dash helped me make a photo card for my DH's birthday this week! Does it make sense to you?


----------



## Colleen G

De-snowballing takes about 30 minutes of hair dryer and brushing, ooh and lots of treats. I now brush her before she goes out and I dip the brush in vegetable oil and brush it into her hair. It seems to keep the snow balls to a minimum, but then I have to bath her. Can't win....


----------



## CacheHavs

ama0722 said:


> Awww Love is in the air on the forum already! Belle, Dora, and Dash helped me make a photo card for my DH's birthday this week! Does it make sense to you?


Amanda,
I love it, how cute and so creative:D


----------



## Kathy

Amanda, that is awesome!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn

Amanda - that is such a great idea! Super cute! What good kids you have.


----------



## Missy

Amanda! that is great!


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> Awww Love is in the air on the forum already! Belle, Dora, and Dash helped me make a photo card for my DH's birthday this week! Does it make sense to you?


That is great!!!!!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Lina

Amanda, that's awesome! Good thing you have 3 otherwise it would say I <3 V, LOL!


----------



## Sheri

Amanda,
How creative and loving! What a sweet card you and your critters made! I admire how well trained they are, too! 

So neat!


----------



## kimber

My special Havanese Bentley!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Wow...*

new puppies nursing and an I Love You card...where do we go from here?

Linda


----------



## Sheri

Love your photos, everyone!


----------



## Maxmom

Scooter, my Havanese Rescue sends his love!


----------



## Julie

FABULOUS pictures everyone!

What a treat to come to this thread and see all the wonderful and creative ideas! 

:whoo: Keep them coming!:whoo:


----------



## iluvhavs

Aw, Bentley and Scooter look so LOVABLE!

I *LOVE* Muffin in the snow and Dora's _HEART_ is too cute. Great card Amanda!

Lucy LOVES her bath! It's makes her smell so sweet and the dryer keeps her *WARM*! It's my birthday next week so I needed to wash her off for the special day!

*Shake,shake, shake: shake shake shake, shake that booty, shake that booty!!*









*Why am I stuck in this kitchen, wet!* 









*Hurry up and get this over!*


----------



## Lina

Awww, Scooter and Lucy are so cute! 

Kubrick is saying in our RED suitcase:

"Hitchcock, we're all packed here and ready to go. See you soon!!!!"


----------



## Jérôme

Artus and Cisco with the red spider


----------



## kelrobin

Yikes, Jérôme, is that thing alive?


----------



## iluvhavs

Oh my! Giant crab!


----------



## Jérôme

[email protected] said:


> Yikes, Jérôme, is that thing alive?


Yes alive


----------



## pjewel

Yikes Jerome. I'd probably scream if I were there in person. Cute photo though. 

Lina, just think, Hitchcock will make it for this month's challenge. Have a good trip. Have fun Kubrick. Go get your brother.


----------



## Missy

Cash: Jasper I know it's snowing but our sweaters are keeping us warm. So why are you leaping up that snow bank? 
Jasper: because you have short little legs like a groundhog and as much as I love you bro I think if I run up here on the ice shelf you won't be able to catch me this time in your little red sweater. 
Cash: oh Jasper you are breaking my heart.
Ok in the spirit of unity put forth by the new president I will switch sweaters with you...OK? go give me that sweater!!! give it to me!

View attachment 19982


Jasper: stop it you fool! if this one rips she may buy us something violet or amethyst-- how would you like that?


----------



## kimber

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk167/khood18/IMG_1057.jpg?t=1233705807


----------



## CinnCinn

I'm not very good at this - but here goes.

It isn't snowing today! We're leaping with joy! We love the sun for the short time its out.


----------



## CinnCinn

Missy - nicely done! Were those taken today? Brrrrrr


----------



## Missy

Yup! it's snowing again today...and tonight and tomorrow morning too.


----------



## pjewel

Even though she has my heart and I do truly love her, she takes me out of the fun white snow and rushes me over to the sink for a nice warm bath to take those huge cold ice balls off my body. I don't get it, what's wrong with it, I'm a snow dog. I thought, what the hell, I'll put up with it, it will only be for a short time, but she bathed me and groomed me for HOURS (matts you know). After she put this red thing in my hair, and while she reached over for the towel, I thought I might leap off the counter and I laughed, hoping the president might take my place. I'm sure he'd look good in red. I guess I can make it up to her for going "ouch" when she pulled my hair. It's almost Valentine's Day. I can get her some violets and an amethyst ring. She does love purple. That royalty thing, you know. Gee, I wonder how much longer winter will be. Did anyone ask the groundhog?


----------



## Jane

There are TWO kinds of *love *in this photo!

It was a beautiful, *warm*, sunny winter day.

Cocoa (humping Lincoln), just *loves *to, er, do that to Lincoln every time they get together.

Scout, on the other hand, didn't have much luck wooing any Havanese females, but his heart *leaped *in his chest when he saw Karen! You can see his look of *warm *adoration. He later chased Lincoln away, because Lincoln also fell in *love *with Karen. 

But, as usual, Scout lost his lady as she was only here for a *short time*. She went back to college last weekend.


----------



## pjewel

Love it Jane and I'm so glad Milo's not the only overly amorous one. Great photo.


----------



## marjrc

I am LMBO at how darn creative you all are!!! Omg, you all really have a way with words! LOL Missy, i couldn't stop LOL at your little story. ound: And poor, poor Linc. He does NOT look impressed! :suspicious: 

Jerome, I was sure you would say that crab was cooked, but alive?? Yikes!!!!! 

Amanda, that is just too sweet! Geri, honestly, hon. You are going to give that boy an inferiority complex! Mind you, you can always show Milo the pics of Cicero with all those pony tails. That should reassure him that his mommy isn't so bad after all. ound: 

I am thoroughly enjoying the posts everyone. I am very, very impressed and will have to put my own thinking cap on once I'm rid of this $%@! cold. :biggrin1:

Oh, and Jane? A "sunny winter day" here just means that the icicles hanging off your nose might, just might, start to drip!


----------



## CacheHavs

There are some very creative minds this month, I love all the pictures, and we are only on the 3rd day of the month. Way to go everyone

My brain is fried so I don't have any creativity in me right now, but thought I would share a sweet picture of Bg snoozing on her daddy.


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: An oldie but a goodie!:whoo:






:frusty: *will roses help???*
:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

I love these.


----------



## Jane

Oh, so adorable! Another great photo challenge month!

Yep, Lincoln just tries to walk away when he gets "accosted"....he doesn't hump much and does not want to be the humpee either!

Milo is looking great, Geri. I guess you were able to demat him after all! He's so gorgeous!


----------



## iluvhavs

Love that photo Jane. There's so much going on there!

Lucy *LOVES* her *PINK* squeaky ball.









She just MELTS with *WARM LOVE *when she has it close to her *HEART.*


----------



## pjewel

Jane said:


> Oh, so adorable! Another great photo challenge month!
> 
> Yep, Lincoln just tries to walk away when he gets "accosted"....he doesn't hump much and does not want to be the humpee either!
> 
> Milo is looking great, Geri. *I guess you were able to demat him after all!* He's so gorgeous!


Believe it or not it's still an ongoing process. I lost about a month while I was so sick from the flu bug. The matting was so bad that any normal human being would just have shaved him down to the skin, but not me. I was determined not to have him freeze to death in the winter. And now Bailey is in coat blowing stage. Yikes!!

Oh, and I could have 3 small dogs with all the hair I had to cut out of him. Poor baby. It's tough being a first child.


----------



## LuvCicero

This is what "LOVE" looks like......


----------



## Sheri

Oh, Dale, I'm melting.....! 
What a precious picture that you caught on camera.


----------



## Missy

OMG! Dale no wonder you are in complete love with Cicero! Oh my heart be still.


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks Sheri and Missy. We love him so much and I feel like he is my 4th child...lol

Everytime I am at the computer...which is a lot...he gets in his bed beside me and watches me like this. I think we're both "in love".


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Not havanese, but still 'lovely'*

Here are a few non havanese shots to share. My aussies were out in the snow and I couldn't resist getting great snow shots.

The older blue dog is Keats, and will be 9 in March. The black tri girl is my heart and soul, Tryss, and she will be 10! this Sunday. The little spritely blue girl is 5 months old, and her name is Phynn.

The last one, Phynn is not sitting on Keats' back, she is jumping OVER him! She loves to jump over the other dogs. Its hard to catch on film, but I got this one, and it looks so funny!

Enjoy!!

Oh, Phynn has a very PINK nose, PINK paw pads, and there is LOTS of SNOW and LOVE to go around! These dogs warm my bed and my HEART!!

Farah


----------



## Missy

Farah, do your Aussies herd your Havs? They are all grogeous! A good friend of mine has 3 Aussies they are wonderful dogs


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Hi Missy - The aussies know better than to herd the havs. 8) Though, when I brought Phynn home, the new aussie puppy, Jersey, my 5 year old hav went crazy. Poor Phynn was forever in a corner...and put there by Jersey! This went on for the first few days, and I finally convinced Jersey to knock it off. 

They all coexist quite peacefully! 3 aussies and 4 havanese. 

Farah


----------



## pjewel

Both my boys herd the girls who are 5 to 10 times their weight, and often won't come in till they get the girls to come in first. It's funny to watch. Farah, the aussies are beautiful.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Geri - Its so cute! They have no idea how big (or little) they are. Tryss the aussie will sometimes 'bump' the havs with her nose, to move them, or get them out of her way. Its all very comical watching their interactions. 

Farah


----------



## herrick51

Brody LOVES Sleepy-Time with Daddy!


----------



## iluvhavs

Beautiful Aussies! I would love to get a dog like that, if only I had the energy ;-)

*Here's Rico, my HEART........I do so LOVE my boy!*


----------



## Poornima

Great pictures, everyone!

Jane, what a great picture. Geri, Milo looks gorgeous.

Dale, that's a stunning picture of Cicero. That sure is heart melting picture. You should send that picture to Melissa for 2010 calendar.  

You should take the video of Cicero playing with his balloon. He is such a smart, handsome boy and you have trained him so well. 

Amanda, what a lovely picture. The furballs are ADORABLE.

Farah, amazing pictures. They are so beautiful.


----------



## CinnCinn

Farah, your aussies are just beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maryam187

Oh, I wasn't supposed to rub my body all over your fancy RED cover?! But I LOVE doing that especially when it's so COLD outside and as a payback for you cutting my hair SHORT. Sorry mom, won't happen again :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

You cut Pablo short?!


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero had to go outside to find his RED snake that he had hid in the leaves even though it was COLD. He heard on TV that the PRESIDENT wanted the flags to fly, so he let the WIND help him carry his little flag tail proudly as he LEAPed through the SHORT grass!!


----------



## maryam187

Sheri said:


> You cut Pablo short?!


LOL, Sheri, no worries. I just trimmed his hair about 2" and rounded up his head/face.


----------



## Sheri

maryam187 said:


> LOL, Sheri, now worries. I just trimmed his hair about 2" and rounded up his head/face.


Whew, that's a relief! I love seeing Pablo's beautiful coat, hopefully a couple inches won't be too bad!


----------



## kelrobin

Super cute photos of Pablo and Cicero! While I love the long hair, I don't know how some of you do it . . . Jackson brings in so many items in his coat after being in the yard that I spend 15 minutes pulling everything out . . .


----------



## marjrc

LOL Sheri, I had the same reaction... "you cut Pablo's coat??" ! He is adorable on your lovely, red cover Maryam. Oh Dale, look at those eyes. I'm in heaven!

Farah, you have incredibly beautiful dogs!!! I love Aussie's and your pup, Phynn looks like a handful. lol Great pictures!

Rory, you can see just how much you love your Rico and Lucy. Sally, that is such a sweet photo! Comet looks torn by Oliver's refusal to look at him! Awwwwwww.....

Here are a few of my Ricky and Sammy :

Sammy surrounded by pink cotton candy (snow) ------

View attachment 20066


Such a sweetheart of a face. Love him to death! He always makes us smile ------

View attachment 20067


Roses for Ricky, who is my teddy bear, my first Hav love, my snuggly, wuggly boy ---

View attachment 20068


((((( Ricky )))))) :hug:

View attachment 20069


----------



## kelrobin

LOVE your beautiful valentines, Ricky and Sammy, Marj, especially the cotton candy! Wouldn't it be fun if it really WAS cotton candy (although a little sticky :biggrin1


----------



## Missy

great pictures Marj!


----------



## marjrc

[email protected] said:


> LOVE your beautiful valentines, Ricky and Sammy, Marj, especially the cotton candy! Wouldn't it be fun if it really WAS cotton candy (although a little sticky :biggrin1


Thank you ladies!

Yeah....... try getting THAT out of their coats!!!!!! :frusty: ound:


----------



## Missy

I love the one of Sammy. what a face!


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1: Oliver and Comet say................


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Saucy in the snow*

This is Saucy playing in the SNOW. She is almost 9 months old, and is named very appropriately. She is always in motion! Good thing I LOVE her! She's too girly for a PINK bow. Oh no!

Enjoy the Saucinator! *grin*

Farah


----------



## LuvCicero

Marj, your boys are adorable and I "love" the little head tilt that Sammy does...too cute.

Sally...as always, you have a way with pictures. That one is so cute !!!

Farah...adorable ~ I want that little girl. She looks like a pistol...lol


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh Farah, she is gorgeous! If you brought her to my next playdate, all the boys would be chasing after her!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Laurie - Saucy is a terror. *giggle* She'd have all the boys running! This girl is in charge, and knows what she wants. 8) Her favorite game is NannyNannyBooBoo Can't Catch Me!!!

Farah


----------



## pjewel

Wyndward Havanese said:


> This is Saucy playing in the SNOW. She is almost 9 months old, and is named very appropriately. She is always in motion! Good thing I LOVE her! She's too girly for a PINK bow. Oh no!
> 
> Enjoy the Saucinator! *grin*
> 
> Farah


I'm absolutely in love with Saucy. I feel like picking her up and hugging and kissing her. I bet she wouldn't stand for it long though before she had to be on her way again. Wow, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Jane

She's adorable.....a flying saucer! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima

Oh my, Saucy is so beautiful. What a cute bundle!


----------



## Sheri

Saucy is SO pretty!


----------



## Missy

saucy is gorgeous!


----------



## mintchip

"What happened to the treat?"


----------



## maryam187

Awwww, Oliver, just come on over and I fill your Kong up again!


----------



## marjrc

Saucy reminds me of Debbie's Delilah. Your girl is sooooo pretty, but don't tell her I said that. :biggrin1:

Sally, it is so not fair!! What's with all the GREEN in your photos?! How is it o.k. that there is greenery and lush grass when I'm sitting here surrounded by ice and snow and gray, gray days?! UGH! :frusty: Other than that, I think Comet and Oliver are cutie pies. :biggrin1:

Yeah, Sammy's head tilt is sometimes at 90 degrees, it's so funny! And of course, terribly endearing.


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Sally, it is so not fair!! What's with all the GREEN in your photos?! How is it o.k. that there is greenery and lush grass when I'm sitting here surrounded by ice and snow and gray, gray days?! UGH! :frusty: Other than that, I think Comet and Oliver are cutie pies. :biggrin1:


:hug: *Oliver says"Marjrc come on over I'll share my teddy bear with you!" :hug:*


----------



## ama0722

*Gorgeous day here in the South!*

So I thought for a *Short* *Time*, I would leave the dogs in the house while I did some yard work on a gorgeous day. Well like always they had a different idea and I could hear them going crazy at the back door! They too were sick of the *Cold* and wanted to* Leap* for joy with this gorgeous weather! Like always Dash has a *Love* of running and Dora's *Heart* can't resist chasing him either.


----------



## Missy

Great pictures Amanda! They are the mod squad! They look overjoyed to be flying!!! Ilove the shot of Dash and Dora on the steps!!! such beautiful stacking!


----------



## mintchip

Amanda I love your photos!


----------



## ama0722

Thanks guys. It is way easier to take outdoor pics when I want both Dasher's dark and Belle's white in the same picture. It was sunny in some spots and shady in others as you can see though. I did get out the big camera though  I tried to get some agility shots but without DH being home to either run or take the photo it was impossible.

Missy- I actually didn't pose them. They are scared of the leaf blower so they will stay on the deck when I have it out


----------



## marjrc

Wow, Amanda. Great shots!! I love the action ones and love to see Dora's hair flipped like that. All 3 of your babies look amazing! :whoo:

Awwwwww..... Oliver, you are SO sweet! I would love to come over. I'll be on the next plane! eace:


----------



## CacheHavs

Today is Oskarka's 4th Birthday, it's hard to believe that my Love, my baby girl is already 4

here is a picture of her today in our favorite color


----------



## maryam187

Ooh, Amanda, loved those action pics!

1. Mommy, there's no SNOW, no ICE, no COLD, look how pretty I can 'down', will you take me outside?!

2. It's such a WARM day, please let me off leash for a SHORT TIME.

3. and 4. Yay, I'm running and LEAPing for joy, see?

5. Thanks mommy, you're my HEART.


----------



## Posh's Mom

oh maryam i love love love love that last shot of you two. gorgeous.


----------



## Jérôme

A good birthday for Oskarka, your shot is beautiful.

All the pictures in this thread are extra


----------



## Lina

Oskarka is beautiful. Happy Birthday!

Maryam, that last shot of you with Pablo is just gorgeous!


----------



## micki2much

Sally & Maryam, they are some great shots!!! That's it I'm getting a new camera!!!! The boys will just have to get a few less toys for a whileound:


----------



## pjewel

Heather, love the picture of Oskarka in our favorite color. The time does go way too fast. Happy birthday to your beautiful girl.

Maryam, I love those shots and I love Pablo's trim. It looks great. I have to agree about the last shot, it's both artistic and beautiful.


----------



## mintchip

Happy Birthday Oskarka!! Oliver sends you some birthday flowers


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug: *and some for all the wonderful Forum members! *:grouphug:


----------



## maryam187

Thank you everyone for the compliments on our last pic, DH took it and is very proud to hear about your nice comments. I edited it a little, cause it seemed so dark.


----------



## maryam187

Oh Sally, I love Oliver's ears!


----------



## CacheHavs

Jérôme said:


> A good birthday for Oskarka, your shot is beautiful.


Thank you Jérôme, Oskarka did have a good day, however I think she would have preferred to of had her bath day fall on a different day



Lina said:


> Oskarka is beautiful. Happy Birthday!


Thank you Lina, Oskarka thanks you for her birthday wish:biggrin1:



pjewel said:


> Heather, love the picture of Oskarka in our favorite color. The time does go way too fast. Happy birthday to your beautiful girl.


Thank you Geri, I really wish they didn't have to get older, in fact last night I told her that this was her last birthday, that she is not allowed to get any older



mintchip said:


> Happy Birthday Oskarka!! Oliver sends you some birthday flowers


Sally and Oliver Thank you too.

Oskarka: Thank you Oliver for the flowers, I love Red Roses. I put them in some water so that I can enjoy them


----------



## mintchip

maryam187 said:


> Oh Sally, I love Oliver's ears!


Thanks Maryam he was almost all that color as a puppy
Oskarka they are from Comet :redface::redface: too but he hides from the camera all the time


----------



## iluvhavs

No pictures to post just wanted to say these pictures are all so beautiful!! Great colors, content and comments!

Keep 'em coming........


----------



## Missy

Oh such beautiful pictures and pups. Heather Oskara is absolutely stunning. Happy Birthday sweetie pie. 

Sally, Isn't it nice of Oliver and Comet to send flowers to Oskara! 

Maryam, I know Exactly how Pablo feels. We're having a heat wave here today. I love the last photo as well.


----------



## LuvCicero

Happy Birthday, Oskara...you're beautiful !!
Great pictures Sally ~ Cicero needs to take lessons form Oliver.
Maryam...your pictures are great. I love the one where he is 'pushing' you to go faster...lol And what love showing through in the last picture!!


----------



## Beamer

Great photos everyone!

Ryan


----------



## iluvhavs

I was packing today to head out to Texas for some *WARM* weather and to visit friends through *PRESIDENT's DAY *and *VALENTINE'S DAY*. I'll be gone for my birthday on Feb.11th, which makes my birthstone *AMETHYST* !!

Lucy is so sad about the whole thing!


----------



## mintchip

Happy Birthday Rory (a little early) Have a great trip!


----------



## maryam187

It's so nice and WARM out here, I think I want to spend some TIME on the balcony. Maybe I'll see a GROUNDHOG in the bushes...

PS: please excuse his messy hair, he loves to rub his back on our carpet, LOL.


----------



## mintchip

Love the messy hair look!


----------



## Leeann

Monte Kitty LOVES playing in his RED house with his blue ball. Or as Amanda says "A place for Monte to be alone with his ball"


----------



## ama0722

Leeann- I love that you took a picture for me <BG> I think I want Monte! Dash and him would get along very well.... well as long as there were two balls!


----------



## Missy

Oh Monte is so cute! and your got violet and red in there...and he is not in the snow...and he surely is not a groundhog.


----------



## maryam187

Monte is SO adorable!!! Oh and Amanda, back off please, he's all mine once Leeann gets tired of him (aka probably never).


----------



## Maxmom




----------



## mintchip

*Take sometime to smell the roses*






*then leap for fun and adventure*


----------



## maryam187

Oh I love your sun-kissed Oliver on the 2nd pic. It took me a second though to identify Comet on it, LOL.


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, that last shot of Pablo had me thinking it was Sammy! I love all your earlier pics, esp. the one of Pablo leaping in the air and the last one. Very nice!

Happy birthday, Oskarka!! You look GREAT! 

Oliver, ever the charmer.  He looks magnificent with those red roses. 

Rory, happy birthday to you too!! Poor Lucy looks terribly sad though. Hope the time passes by quickly for her and Rico. 

Leeann, those tents are fun and Monte looks adorable. I have a cat tent that one of our kitties goes in to and if we are in the same room, Sammy and Ricky look at Shadow going nuts inside his tent and just tilt their heads and wonder what the heck is going on in there! They will not go in themselves though. No way. lol 

I've been very, very busy these past many days and now really have to get cracking with some sewing (aka quilt block!) as well as working at the store more than usual. I miss coming on here to enjoy the chatter and the pictures, but I'll try and get more posted sometime soon.


----------



## Lina

I LOVE my big brother and shower him with Puppy Kisses. He'll even stand still for them, though only for a SHORT TIME.



When I'm not kissing him, we like to play play play on his bed with its RED blanket!



I use my "Come and Get Me" pose to get him to LEAP on me. I LOVE having a big brother!


----------



## maryam187

Oh Lina, that Hitch sure seems to know how to play! Look at his sharp puppy teeth in the last pic :croc:


----------



## CacheHavs

I love all the pictures that have been posted, though I do have to admit that I am really missing the January challenge and seeing all of our wonderful dogs each day
Today was stud Muffin Giovanni's bath day and so we also did a little photo session with him. He is such a funny guy

Happy Valentine's Day to all!!


----------



## pjewel

Oh Heather I love him. Giovanni is my kinda guy. I want to hug him.


----------



## LuvCicero

Giovanni is just to beautiful and I don't know how you keep his hair out of his face! His coat is amazing. I'm also missing the Jan 'everyday' pictures!!


----------



## marjrc

Lina, those are gorgeous shots of the brothers together!!! I love them!

Heather, Giovanni sure is a stud-muffin! 

Here, February is still all about the snow. We had some warm days, but then got about 3" of the white stuff yesterday and more expected today.

View attachment 20366


Check out Sammy way up on the left of the picture! ound:

View attachment 20367


Since Ottawa had President Obama visiting yesterday, Ricky and Sammy celebrated by playing in the fresh snow.

View attachment 20368


Check out Ricky, waving his "flag" in honor of President Obama. :biggrin1: 
I LOVE Ricky's tail!!!!!

View attachment 20369


----------



## mintchip

great shots!


----------



## Redorr

Lina - such great shots, as always. It looks like Hitch *does* love having a big brother. How does Kube love having a little brother these days???


----------



## maryam187

Marj, I too love Ricky's tail and Sammy is so cute in that corner, LOL.


----------



## Lina

Marj, that shot of Ricky's tail really shows it off. What a pretty tail! 

Anne, thanks! Kubrick is actually loving having a little brother. They play play play, crash, play play play, crash, and repeat.


----------



## Sheri

Marj, Your boys are so cute! I do think I'd be getting tired of the snow balls by now! It looks like it doesn't bother them a bit, though.


----------



## Mraymo

*Izzy with her pretty bow*

I've been a really bad Mommy. I haven't posted pictures of Izzy in forever. Here's one on Valentine's Day with her Red Heart bow (that I bought at the Westminster show).


----------



## Mraymo

*Izzy Hanging Out*

Izzy taking a break on this cold day after staying warm by running around on the trampoline with Joshy the boy she loves with all her heart.


----------



## Sheri

Marianne,
What did Izzy look like as a puppy? What color were her dam and sire? She is simply gorgeous.


----------



## maryam187

Marianne, your Izzy is beautiful. I swear, I was just about to pm you asking for a few pics of her!

This is Pablo peeking out the RED door seeing if the PRESIDENT knocked at our door. 
(I've already posted this picture of Pablo, but I think it's SO cute and really shows his nosy, yet wary personality.)


----------



## Mraymo

Thanks Sheri. Her sire is all black. Her dam is black and white. She wasn't supposed to have the silvering gene in her lines but I'm starting to wonder. She was black as a puppy with a bit of white on her chin, chest and toes. I was thinking she was going to be havana brown but now I'm wondering if she's blue. I'm hoping to go the Nationals this Summer and would like to bring her with me so maybe someone there will be able to tell me what she is.


----------



## Mraymo

Maryam - Love the picture. I think Pable is so handsome. His face reminds so much of Izzy. You take wonderful pictures.


----------



## maryam187

Mraymo said:


> Maryam - Love the picture. I think Pable is so handsome. *His face reminds so much of Izzy.* You take wonderful pictures.


That's what I thought too and was therefore going to ask you for more Izzy pics


----------



## Mraymo

Sheri - Thanks for asking. It made me look at all her puppy pictures. She stole my heart. Here's a couple of Izzy when she was a puppy. Part of the problem with the pictures is that I'm a terrible photographer and I tend to wash out the pictures with light so you can see her face but than it makes her look lighter than she really is.


----------



## Sheri

Aw, what a doll-baby! She's beautiful!


----------



## kimber

*My Bentley*

Poor little guy. Everyone in your family treat you like a girl. He puts up with all of us. He is such a sweet guy!!!


----------



## kimber

Sorry guys! I am trying to figure out this picture uploading thing!

Here is Bentley again! I just want to hug him in this photo!


----------



## Sheri

What a cute little guy!!


----------



## Missy

Marrianne, Cash is palpitating!!! he is so excited to see his girl Izzy in a few months... Cash and Izzy really are turning the same color(s)


----------



## Missy

I love that shot of Pablo Maryam...I must have missed it the first time.


----------



## Mraymo

Bentley is a handsome boy. Poor guy such a good sport.

Thanks Missy. We're looking forward to the playdate too. I can't believe how many white hairs are in her coat now.


----------



## momma_raven

*My love.........Sasha*

*My heart's true love........Sasha!*


----------



## marjrc

Izzy's always been a favorite of mine. She's just beautiful, Marianne, and you look radiant in that photo of you two!

Sasha's is too cute --- but quite small in those pics! lol I'd love to see a bigger picture of her.

Bentley looks like a snuggly bear. Is he a cuddler?


----------



## maryam187

Watching TIME go by on a WARM February day... PS: click to enlarge


----------



## Sheri

Maryam, What a nice collage of Pablo...such relaxing atmosphere...

Pablo is handsome!


----------



## kimber

Maryam~ love the photos of Pablo! I wish Bentley could play with him! I love his coloring. 

Sheri~ Tuck is adorable too! He looks like he loves getting his picture taken!


----------



## maryam187

Thanks Sheri and kimber. I'm sure Pablo would love to play with Bentley. Where do you live? There's probably someone near you for play dates...


----------



## kimber

hi maryam~we live in austin,tx....not too many havs in austin. we go to a dog-park sometimes but there are so many large dogs. bentley is nervous he is going to get stepped on. I have a Soft coated wheaten terrier also. She is almost 8 years old. They play well together but again my wheaten is 30 lbs! When I get another Havanese I am going to get one the is the color of Pablo! Is he like a chocolate brown and cream? Where did you get him? Bentley is from a breeder in Mississippi.


----------



## LuvCicero

Another month coming to an end...and I've enjoyed seeing all the wonderful pictures. I wish I could get Cicero with "snow balls" but it's not going to happen. 

"I "LOVE" red, especially when it's attached to a box."








"I "LOVE" to give Mom the "Look of Love" because these looks get me belly rubs and hugs ~ and Mom loves RED for my topknot. I wish someone would tell her I just need black or white.!!!"


----------



## kimber

Cicero is beautiful! The last one is my favorite. Perfect Havanese photo!


----------



## maryam187

Cicero is such a doll!

kimber, we used to live in San Antonio. I know there are a couple of members in the Dallas area, but that's too far. Pablo is actually pitch Black and 'dirty' White (dirty because he has the ticking gene), but when the sun hits his hair it looks brownish. THose who have met him know how very black his black is. Our breeder lives in SC.


----------



## pjewel

Aw, my sweet Cicero. He's sooooo cute in those pictures.


----------



## ama0722

*A bit bigger than a Leap!*

There will be no dam building in Dora's house :croc:


----------



## Sheri

Dora! You should learn to share your blessings with other creatures! ound:

Love the action shot Amanda! I don't think I'd try building a dam if I were that beaver!


----------



## Sheri

Dale, Cicero is just too cute/handsome to be real! He always looks like you must keep him in a glass box where he never gets mussed up...(I know that isn't true, but it sure looks like it!)

His pictures are always perfect!


----------



## Mraymo

Thanks Marj.

Sasha's a cutie. 

I love the collage of Pablo. Such great photos.

That's such a great picture of Cicero. He looks like he had fun opening the present.

Love the action shot of Dora. She's a good jumper.


----------



## marjrc

Great collage, Maryam!! I clicked it a couple of times to see the large version and loved the shots. Pablo is a handsome dude! 

Cicero, you hunk, you! Red is very becoming and I agree with Mom on that one. Sorry! 

Dora, look at you! Love her February leap and cool that you caught it on camera, Amanda.

Sorry for being MIA. Things are hectic and a little rough here, with family obligations, health issues and the part-time job. Thank you to all who participated!

I'm off to post our next challenge!!! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

Marj I hope things will be better soon! :hug:


----------



## marjrc

Sally, thanks!  March challenge is up!!!!!! :whoo:


----------

